# McCormick Quality???



## linskip (Jul 4, 2009)

Have a 2004 M105 McCormick tractor that had a catastrophic failure. Factory trained mechanic stated the pinion bolt was very loose and that it was obvious it was a factory fault. Since the warranty had lapsed McCormick has refused to take any responsibility and we are left with an $11,000 bill. The tractor only had 1400 hours on it! So much for treating your customers with respect and dignity and providing a quality product that McCormick advertises on their web site. Needless to say no more 'red' ever on this ranch. McCormick does not stand behind their product! We're going Green.


----------



## farmerbudd (May 17, 2010)

*red vs green*

I'm here to tell you, these thing's make you bitter,but going green wont do anything for you. I bought a new 5420 deere, and just out of warranty the pto would start on it's own, after a 3800.00 est from deere we pulled it into the shop and split it and found taht a retainer clip wasnt installed on the pto presure plate(that held the release) and the bolt fell out,do you think they covered a definate mistake on there part "NO", these day's I dont think anyone will cover anything thats not documented without disclosures...


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Dunno -

Out of warranty usually means out of warranty......


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

I would go orange kubota i am hard on my tractors and there warrenty was good i only broke it once they fixed it no questions asked and i was reading my farmall book and learned how Mcormick IH always had problems with there read ends Bull gear pins breacking they really cant handle much strain on there gear guts from what i read Have you tryed to fix it yourself? i think that would be my move


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

linskip said:


> Have a 2004 M105 McCormick tractor that had a catastrophic failure. Factory trained mechanic stated the pinion bolt was very loose and that it was obvious it was a factory fault. Since the warranty had lapsed McCormick has refused to take any responsibility and we are left with an $11,000 bill. The tractor only had 1400 hours on it! So much for treating your customers with respect and dignity and providing a quality product that McCormick advertises on their web site. Needless to say no more 'red' ever on this ranch. McCormick does not stand behind their product! We're going Green.


Just wondering if you ever got it fixed or did you trade it off?


----------

